# Where to Buy Wind-Shield



## beg_shadab (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
Please suggest me some sites & places from where I could purchase wind-shield for my Nissan Altima (1997 model). 
I reside in Milwaukee, Wisconsin.
Also feel free to suggest me the rough amount for buying a new wind-shield. Just to make sure that my local car-mechanic shop does not asks for much.

Thanks,
Shadab.


----------

